# Eating kiwis.



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they are also surrounded by freaks who cut kiwis in half and eat them with a spoon? I eat a kiwi the same way as I eat a pear, a peach, an apple, an apricot, I wash it then bite into it and eat it. Where did this cutting them in half and using a spoon nonsense come from? 

I don't peel peaches or pears or cut them in half and eat them with a spoon.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dear God! I thought someone was canibalizing the New Zealanders!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

OR this, which comes from the same school of humour as Scots sending Americans out into the hills on Haggis hunts


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

I peel and slice, just as I do for peaches. Something about having cold, fuzzy things...
Never mind, my better judgement prevents me from continuing this thought


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Can anyone tell me if they are also surrounded by freaks who cut kiwis in half and eat them with a spoon? I eat a kiwi the same way as I eat a pear, a peach, an apple, an apricot, I wash it then bite into it and eat it. Where did this cutting them in half and using a spoon nonsense come from?
> 
> I don't peel peaches or pears or cut them in half and eat them with a spoon.


What about melons? Do you just bite into those as well? Or cut them up and eat them with a fork/knife (in half with a spoon)?

Citrus fruits (oranges, grapefruits, lemons, etc)?

Pomegranates? Passion fruit? Litchis? Pineapples? Avocados?

While the skin on apples, pears, and peaches is a bit more palatable than those previously listed, many people peel them before eating them.....Don't they? I wouldn't consider them freaks.

Of course berries are pick and eat...

As for kiwis...I have never seen them eaten whole with skin on versus peeled/sliced or cut in half & served with a spoon. I doubt that I would much like the texture or taste of the skin. i.e. I'll eat nectarines whole... but I peel peaches


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Interesting. I also have never seen someone eat a kiwi with the skin on. Apples of course with the skin and peaches and plums and pears. This reminds me of seeing Kevin Spacey eat a banana whole in K-PAX which I thought unusual.
To be honest, I always found peeling kiwi's to be difficult perhaps because of their size and slipperiness. I think I will give it a try without peeling when they come back in season.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

justonemore said:


> Of course berries are pick and eat...


Exactly, Thank you. QED.....Kiwis are berries! Melons and citrus fruit aren't! A tomato is also a berry. I also eat tomatoes whole.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Exactly, Thank you. QED.....Kiwis are berries! Melons and citrus fruit aren't! A tomato is also a berry. I also eat tomatoes whole.


Stop being ridiculous.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Most of the nutritional value (fiber and vitamin C) of a kiwi fruit is in the skin, so it actually makes good sense to eat it - that said, I do not, preferring the "spoon" method, simply because (i) that's how I was initially introduced to the fruit and (ii) I just don't like the "fuzzy" texture.

If I did eat the kiwi fruit whole, I'd probably make sure to have one organically grown, simply because it seems difficult to really wash the fruit.

If I'm adding kiwi fruit to something - like Greek yogurt - I'll peel it and slice it into small cubes (carefully, since the peeled fruit is quite slippery).

DH


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> Dear God! I thought someone was canibalizing the New Zealanders!


So did I! "The horror, the horror".


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I may try one with the skin, but how appetizing is the skin?

I've always cut them in quarters and just peeled the skin off.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

The skin of a kiwi is fuzzy and terrible to eat. I grew up in Australia cutting kiwis in half and eating them with a spoon. Might be an Oz/NZ thing because I never knew anyone to eat them differently, unless they were making a fruit salad, then they were peeled and cut.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

dr.butcher said:


> The skin of a kiwi is fuzzy and terrible to eat.


No it isn't, once you wash a kiwi it is no more fuzzy than a peach & it is no more harder or distasteful than a green apple skin.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Years ago, during survival training, we ate some arguably disgusting things. However, you may think what you will, but I am still going to peel my Kiwis before eating. Dr.butcher's right...eating Kiwi skin strikes me as icky! LOL.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> No it isn't, once you wash a kiwi it is no more fuzzy than a peach & it is no more harder or distasteful than a green apple skin.


Well, as far as I am aware the skin of a kiwi is edible. But there are different types of kiwi. The type I buy in Hong Kong is a sort of golden kiwi, I think a cross, with skin that seems like it may be palatable and which I might venture to eat out of curiosity (after this thread, and after washing it). The type of kiwi I mostly had as a kid had a thicker, harder, fuzzier skin (which made it a good "cup" when scooping out the kiwi. This isn't possible with the golden type as it's too thin). I'm not sure if you're referring to golden or fuzzy kiwis, or both. But it's possible that some of the differing opinion here come from experience with different types of kiwi. I think there's about five different types of kiwi and apparently it's native to China and was then brought to NZ by missionaries. Perhaps the different environment led to a different type of kiwi (similar to tea grown in India or elsewhere at different elevations).



eagle2250 said:


> ^^*Years ago, during survival training, we ate some arguably disgusting things*. However, you may think what you will, but I am still going to peel my Kiwis before eating. Dr.butcher's right...eating Kiwi skin strikes me as icky! LOL.


What was the worst? I've seen some pretty disgusting "delicacies" in China and bowls of tasty offal and colon stuffed with who-knows-what is sold on street corners everywhere in HK. Ever had a first date where she ate a big bowl of pig's colon? That was interesting. They sell tins of larvae in South Korean supermarkets too. That looks pretty gross.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

How do the Clintons consume kiwis? That's what's really important, no? I have it on good authority that they shoplift kiwis on a regular basis and serve the boiled-down rinds in soup to unsuspecting dinner guests.:tongue2:


----------

